# White's Premium Dog food?



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

Is this any good?

Found on their website you can get a free sample, I've put in for one but just wondered if anyone knows if it's any good?

Request a FREE Sample of Whites Premium Dog Food


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks about on par with Arden Grange for quality! And adren grange can be found a fair bit cheaper!

DT


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

They send me money off codes occasionally. My last one ran out in Sept but I think someone posted on here that they had one for Oct. They probably still have the code you would need if you are going to buy.

It has too many cereals for me and Skinners is lots cheaper so I stick with that


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

*Ingredients
Chicken (26%)
Rice (26%)
Barley
Poultry fat
Sugar beet pulp
Fish meal
Brewers yeast
Yucca extract
Minerals
Vitamins
Omega 3*

It looks OK, but there are far better foods out there for a similar price. The meat content is pitifully low in this food, and it's also pretty grain-heavy - something that will merely be dumped (literally) out onto the lawn once it's passed therough the dog(s).


----------



## Mad-about-dogs (Nov 5, 2010)

I've been using Whites for my four dogs for six months now and they look really good. The one dog had dry skin which has cleared up since using Whites and their poos are much smaller. I didn't find any better foods for the price when I was researching the net, and unlike many other brands they use meat and not meat meal or dehydrated meat. I don't think its grain heavy, its only got rice and barley in it and I didn't find many other brands with as high a meat content, and they give good discounts, my last one was 30% off! I highly recommend.:thumbup:


----------



## BassetLover (May 4, 2009)

Mad-about-dogs said:


> I've been using Whites for my four dogs for six months now and they look really good. The one dog had dry skin which has cleared up since using Whites and their poos are much smaller. I didn't find any better foods for the price when I was researching the net, and unlike many other brands they use meat and not meat meal or dehydrated meat. I don't think its grain heavy, its only got rice and barley in it and I didn't find many other brands with as high a meat content, and they give good discounts, my last one was 30% off! I highly recommend.:thumbup:


Mad-about-dogs... I was going to ask if anyone has tried White's dog food as I received a 25% discount voucher through the post (_don't know where they got my details from though_) so I thought I'd look on the pet forums and saw your 'solitary' post and wonder if you work for the company, since you have not joined in with any other discussions on this forum!!!! 

What do other people genuinely think about White's brand of food and would you recommend it over brands like Eukanuba that I currently use. I want a food that doesn't produce loads of poo as I have three dogs and don't mind making a gradual change from Eukanuba or mixing small amounts of a different (better if anyone knows a better food) brand, so as not to upset my dogs' tummies.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

BassetLover said:


> What do other people genuinely think about White's brand of food and would you recommend it over brands like Eukanuba that I currently use. I want a food that doesn't produce loads of poo as I have three dogs and don't mind making a gradual change from Eukanuba or mixing small amounts of a different (better if anyone knows a better food) brand, so as not to upset my dogs' tummies.


To be honest, I'd recommend most brands over Eukanuba, I know alot of dogs do well on it, but it's not the best ingredients wise- very expensive for what it is too! I've used Whites in the past, but only for a couple of weeks so can't comment too much on it. My usual supplier was out of James Wellbeloved so I got a couple of sacks of Whites chicken & rice instead and used it until the JWB was back in stock. Seemed a decent enough quality food, resonable meat content, the dogs enjoyed it and there was no drop in their condition whilst they were on it.

Not used it long enough to give any real feedback though I'm afraid.


----------



## Lancs DL (Jun 16, 2011)

It's horrible stuff. I've compared the ingredients to other suppliers of so called 'premium' dog foods and the overall impression is that it's cheaply made and lacking in real content of the serious nutritional value.

I switched to this as it was cheaper, however my dogs were noticeably more lethargic and their stools were far less consistent. 

All hype and packaging folks. Avoid, avoid, avoid.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Mad-about-dogs said:


> I've been using Whites for my four dogs for six months now and they look really good. The one dog had dry skin which has cleared up since using Whites and their poos are much smaller. I didn't find any better foods for the price when I was researching the net, and unlike many other brands they use meat and not meat meal or dehydrated meat. I don't think its grain heavy, its only got rice and barley in it and I didn't find many other brands with as high a meat content, and they give good discounts, my last one was 30% off! I highly recommend.:thumbup:


Using meat v meat meal is actually not good in dry food. Don't be fooled.

If the only meat content content is 26% fresh chicken then once moisture and fat is removed you'll be left with a woeful amount of actual meat content in the food.

That said, I did consider whites once and contacted them about it. So hate to burst your bubble but it's actually meat meal. Which is much better. As it means you will actually get 26% meat in the food.

If you didn't find any food with as high a meat content, not to be rude but you couldn't have looked very hard. I can think of a few off the top of my head that have higher meat content and cost less than whites (Arden Grange lamb, Simpsons, vitalin cereal free), fish4dogs has more meat and can be had for around the same price at vetuk.

Whites isn't a bad food, but it's nothing special. On par with most middle of the road foods, but fares badly because it's a little more expensive.

Edit: Just noticed this is an old thread. No idea how I even noticed it.


----------



## Snoopies (Oct 17, 2011)

Very poor quality - would love to know how they can label it as "Gluten free" as it contains Barley!! Have asked the question but they could not be bothered to reply! I'll be sticking to Fish4Dogs.


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Snoopies said:


> Very poor quality - would love to know how they can label it as "Gluten free" as it contains Barley!! Have asked the question but they could not be bothered to reply! I'll be sticking to Fish4Dogs.


Gluten comes from wheat not barley.

I have been using Arden Grange lamb and rice, bought a small bag first because my lurcher is very sensitive and has occasional bouts of colitis so i was wary but i have to say shes been fine on it, no itching, solid poos. They were on Fish4dogs before but unfortunately the price got too expensive for me.

I think Arden Grange lamb and rice is very competitive price wise, i can get 2 x 15kgs bags at Swellpets for £52 and that includes delivery


----------



## pete146 (Sep 7, 2011)

Firstly - gluten doesn't only come from wheat, it's found in lots of grains.

2nd - this is an excellent dog food for anybody who does not want to spend £50+ of Origen or James Wellbeloved. The posted ingredients are misleading as it actually contains 26% chicken meat meal - far better than just 'chicken'.

It avoids most allergens, contains a perfect amount of 'good' proteins, and is a good price.

Search the internet - you will find Buy one get one free codes for the rest of the year - 2 x 15kg sacks delivered for under £40.

If anybody knows of a better dry food that is less than £40 for 30kg - please let me know.


----------



## penfold71 (Oct 8, 2010)

pete146 said:


> Firstly - gluten doesn't only come from wheat, it's found in lots of grains.
> 
> 2nd - this is an excellent dog food for anybody who does not want to spend £50+ of Origen or James Wellbeloved. The posted ingredients are misleading as it actually contains 26% chicken meat meal - far better than just 'chicken'.
> 
> ...


I've had my lot on this for about 6 mhts now. Using the bogof code it was good value although I had some reservations. It agreed with my cockers, good condition & coat, good firm poos and not too many. However my springer didn't keep so well - lots of poo which, after the first were sloppy and very smelly. He also lost condition. I tried both the sensitive salmon and potato and the lamb and rice - would recommend the salmon - the lamb one smelt like silage  Final straw was when the bogof code I had been using, meant to be valid until end of year, wasn't accepted at checkout 

So back to getting 2 x 15kg bags of arden grange from berriewoods for £52 inc del. Suits everyone.  I gave the whites a good go but just didn't suit all my dogs. Others may find it better.


----------



## pete146 (Sep 7, 2011)

I suppose that all you can do if you're working to a budget is try to avoid 'bad' ingredients like meat meal & wheat, while making sure the protein is a resonable level.

If you do this, some foods will agree with some dogs, but not with others - just stick to decent ingredients and give a dog time to get used to the new food - a bit of trial and error.

I've tried several 'mid price' foods around £20-£28 per sack, and so far I've found Whites to be the best.

Having said that, I don't think it's worth £40 per sack, so when the BOGOF offer ends, I'll be moving to skinners (only the duck & the fish varieties though) for around £20 per 15kg


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I have asked for a free sample


----------



## Snoopies (Oct 17, 2011)

Bellaboo1 said:


> *Gluten comes from wheat not barley.*
> 
> I have been using Arden Grange lamb and rice, bought a small bag first because my lurcher is very sensitive and has occasional bouts of colitis so i was wary but i have to say shes been fine on it, no itching, solid poos. They were on Fish4dogs before but unfortunately the price got too expensive for me.
> 
> I think Arden Grange lamb and rice is very competitive price wise, i can get 2 x 15kgs bags at Swellpets for £52 and that includes delivery


I do hope your not a Coeliac!!!

Taken from the Coeliac.org website (one of many you could get the info from):
*Not gluten-free:*
barley (including products that contain malted barley such as malted drinks, beers, ales, lagers and stouts)
bulgar wheat
couscous
durum wheat
einkorn
emmer (also known as faro)
khorasan wheat (commercially known as Kamut®)
pearl barley
rye
semolina
spelt
triticale
wheat.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

*This is from 2010...and then again in 2011...*


----------

